# hygrometer question



## sunakard2000 (Dec 21, 2013)

ok so i am in need of smaller hygrometers for curing, finding myself with multiple strains i would like to be able to use my stash of mason jars and unfortunely the hygrometers i have dont fit inside mason jars, they are far too large and only one of them fits inside my largest latch lid jar. so having multiple strains im unable to keep everything in the larger jar.
does anyone have a link to some somewhat cheap and small hygrometers that would fit into mason jars, i know iv seen a few people around here with some that were about the size of a pack of gum and id love to order a handful of them. just cant find the right size.


----------



## HipsterDoofus (Dec 21, 2013)

Get a Caliber III hygrometer from ebay for about twenty dollars.


----------



## cubby (Dec 21, 2013)

I don't know of any off hand but you might find something if you search brew sites. When I was a homebrewer I used to see smaller ones occasionally.
Let us know if you find anything.


----------



## deadkndys (Dec 21, 2013)

Those cheaper digital ones tend to be inaccurate most of the time.

So if you want an accurate hygrometer I suggest getting a fischer. I have heard this one to be one of the best in the mushroom community.

h*XX*p://www.amazon.de/Fischer-56617-Echthaar-Hygrometer/dp/B0016M573Q/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8


----------



## xlimited (Dec 26, 2013)

I would have to disagree on the cheaper digital ones not being accurate. I bought about 15 of this cheaper digital ones. 

hxxp://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Mini-Digital-LCD-Thermometer-Temperature-Humidity-Meter-Gauge-Hygrometer-US-/190851864733?pt=US_Weather_Meters&hash=item2c6fa8589d

They work great they fit great in the mason jars. I was also worried about them being not accurate so I bought this Calibration kit.

hxxp://www.ebay.com/itm/Bovedas-Humidipak-One-Step-Hygrometer-Calibration-Kit-for-Digital-and-Analog-/171187986811?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27db99617b

I would but about 5 in the test bag and after about 30 hours they were all dead on. Out of the 15 I think 3 of them were about 1 to 2% off. Thats not enought to worry about in curing.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jan 3, 2014)

^  I got mine off ebarf


----------



## ArtVandolay (Jan 3, 2014)

I have 6 of them (Caliber IIIs) and they all read within 2% of each other. By the way, the directions don't say so but the battery is replaceable


----------

